# pipesandcigars.com coupon code?



## Sam_Wheat (Oct 7, 2010)

Anyone? Trying to make right with what smokingpipes.com screwed me over on. Thanks!


----------



## GuitarDan (Nov 26, 2009)

IMHO, the manly thing to do on both sides is for you to ask them via phone for satisfaction, and if it's within reason for them to gladly grant it.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

What Danial said sounds reasonable--Let us know how it turns out. I think with the business they get from everyone here they will do the right thing.


----------

